# Cycling question, Please help me i think I'm dumb... lol



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

okay so I'll give a bit of a back story first so you know what im working with then jump into my Possible problem ? 
Okay my tank was started 7,20,12 so day one.
its a 6gallon fluval edge. I have 15lbs live sand (Bagged) 2 cups of live sand from a mature tank. 7lbs of cured live rock all with life on them, even have some purple algae on them. Also have a 250gph nano power head adjusted so it is not blasting the sand and causing a stir. Custom hood with Four 10 watt 50/50 coralife bulbs atop of it. they run for 8 hours a day. I also have brown stuff on my sand, I looked that up and its called Diatomb? *spelling* anyway my question is ive taken two readings of water parameters day 7 is as follows 
7/27/12
Ph=7.8 
Ammonia 0.25
No2= 0
No3=0 
(Tests done by API Saltwater master kit)
day 11 7/31/21 
Ph = 7.8 /8.0 (color seems to be between the two. 
Ammonia (Nh3) =0ppm
Nitrite (no2) = 0
Nitrate (No3)= 0 
---------------------------------------
Maybe this is normal? but it doesnt seem like the tank is cycling or maybe it is? I cant imagine in 11 days the tank would cycle i don't believe thats possible. 
What im asking is, Is this normal? or am i forgetting a key factor ? (Btw no fish in the tank just live rock and Live sand.) 

Thanks for helping!


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh i forgot to Add My Gravity is 1.025 and Salinity is just a hair below 34 so 33 3/4??


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok, so the missing factor here is, if you really did get fully cured live rock, your tank is likely not going to go through a cycle. Fully Cured Live Rock, already has the bacteria needed to support life in the tank. Give it 10-14 full days, then test, if the results come back all 0 or Nitrates below 40, your good to go.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I agree with reef madness also. Possibly add some food(whatever you'll be using for whatever) daily in modest amounts to present some load without risking a creature. Wait alittle longer and then enjoy your whatever. Sounds like things are good. I might try to raise your ph.


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

I know my ph is low but i figured id wait until cycle finished before i added chemicals. Thanks for the advice you two!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

check your kh(carbonate hardness). If rock is really cured you may be suprised what things use(take out of your water giving lower readings) Enjoy!


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

Maybe a dumb question, but how do I test kh? My kit only seems to test ammonia no2 no3 and ph


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Aquarium Water Testing: Aquarium Pharmaceuticals GH/KH Test Kit
Aquarium Water Testing: Aquarium Pharmaceuticals KH/carbonate and Calcium Test Kits


----------

